# Yamaha gurus, have question........



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Call Chris at Bonefish Boats. (727) 243-6767.

You can blame me. He should be able to hook you up


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yamaha Outboard Wiring Color Coding

This information was from another source but is probably accurate.

BLACK         = Ground
RED           = Battery Positive; SW3 Oil warning red light V4
YELLOW        = Ignition ON 12-volts; Four-stroke lighting coil
BLUE          = Instrument lights; choke; choke circuit; Ground potential oil transfer; High speed Charge Coil
GREEN         = Tachometer signal; lighting coil lead; knock sensor
ORANGE        = Trim position sensor
PINK          = Oil and overheat signal ground
WHITE         = Ignition stop circuit; SW1 oil transfer off position V4
BROWN         = Starter circuit; Low speed charge coil; Positive "+" potential to oil transfer pump; SW2 transfer on position V4
GRAY          = Warning circuit lead; Over-rev. control; Four-stroke tachometer
SKY BLUE      = Trim up
LIGHT GREEN   = Trim down
YELLOW/Red    = Diagnostic lead from ECU
PURPLE        = ECU groud to enrichment solenoid V76
BLACK/Yellow  = Thermo sensor
BLACK/Red     = Remote oil tank ground return, PBS to tachometer, Low speed charge coil
BLACK/White   = Ignition coil primary lead
GREEN/Blue    = Crank position sensor
GREEN/Red     = Red oil warning light ground through SW3 in main tank oil sensor to tachometer
GREEN/White   = Crank position sender; Lighting coil lead to rectifier
BLUE/Green    = Main tank oil level sensor SW2 oil transfer circuit
BLUE/Red      = Main tank oil level sensor SW3. No oil warning circuit
BLUE/White    = Main tank oil level sensor SW1; Oil transfer OFF circuit
BLUE/Yellow   = Shift cut switch
PURPLE/Red    = OX66 #1 injector
PURPLE/Black  = OX66 #2 injector
PURPLE/Yellow = OX66 #3 injector
PURPLE/Green  = OX66 #4 injector
PURPLE/Blue   = OX66 #5 injector
PURPLE/White  = OX66 #6 injector
RED/Yellow    = Key on power through fuel relay pump; power to ECU; Fuel pump and fuel injectors
WHITE/Red     = #1 pulser V6
WHITE/Black   = #2 pulser V6
WHITE/Yellow  = #3 pulser V6
WHITE/Green   = #4 pulser V6
WHITE/Blue    = #5 pulser V6
WHITE/Brown   = #6 pulser V6
YELLOW/White  = Electric fuel pump for electric carb system (ECS)


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Does it have power tilt?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, thanks for the help guys. I got a wiring diagram from the Yamaha 704 binnacle and figured out what it is for. It's for the trim and vro tank sender info to go up on the multi funtion gauges from the outboard. Again thanks.

Weedy


----------



## RNR-Marine (Feb 25, 2010)

Bump on this thread - excellent outboard (OMC, Mercury, Suzuki, Yamaha, Force & Honda) wiring colors page from the Marine Mechanics Institute.
_
Thanks Brett!_

;D


----------

